# We Are Looking For REPUTABLE Breeders In Missouri



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi fellow Maltese lovers!







We have recently started the search for a repuable breeder in Missouri. We live outside of Springfield, Missouri. Anyone that can give us suggestions and opinions would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks so much!
TJ


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hi fellow Maltese lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Im sorry I don't know of any reputable breeders in Missouri! Are you willing to ship your new baby? If you are, then there are alot of wonderful breeders to choose from..
Good Luck and Welcome to SM..
ANDREA~


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Andrea~

If we can find someone that is within driving distance, we would prefer that over shipping. I guess if we can't find someone close, then we will have to consider shipping.

Thanks again!
TJ


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

LexiAndNikki'sMom, a member here on SM, got Nikki from a breeder in the St. Louis area. You may want to PM her and see what she knows. She used to post a lot but haven't seen much of her recently.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is LexiandNikkisMom profile so you can Pm her..
Good Luck!!
ANDREA~
Just scroll down to communicate and hit "Send A Personal Message" Button

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=136


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for your help!! I will send her a message.

TJ


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thank you so much for your help!! I will send her a message.
> 
> TJ[/B]










Your welcome..
ANDREA~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Hi fellow Maltese lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is a state away, but you might want to check out ItsMagicMaltese.com in Topeka, Kansas. Tina is a member of this forum. She is very knowledgable about the breed, has nice dogs, and is very reputable.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=332721
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information! Kansas would be just fine....not too long of a drive at all!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's Tina's website:

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/

It looks like she has a few adorable boys who will available this week for a very reasonable price!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ta-Jon also has 2 males available!! They are beautiful..
ANDREA~



http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------

